# Hello Everyone



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know its been forever since you guys have heard from me so I thought I would get on and say hi. I have been super busy between work and the "honey do list" so i really haven't had time to keep up with ya. I hope all is well with everybody and that you are enjoying your summer. I don't know about you guys but I am hoping summer flies by and hunting season gets here pretty quick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to see you back with us Mick, don't be a stranger.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to have ya back! I too have been itching to get out calling.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya Mick. Good to see you and hope you don't overheat from this crap weather !


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> I have been super busy between work and the "honey do list" so i really haven't had time to keep up with ya.


We must have the same occupation and wife! I am also counting down the days to cooler weather and hunting season. Have a loonnngggg ways to go yet.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We're waiting for summer and hoping for a little bit but its been so cool that it feels like fall every day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't get me started on the list....... LOL. Welcome back!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to have ya back, hunting season is just around the corner!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

The LIST isn't too bad compared to some stories Ive heard. I have still had some time to myself but I usually spend that fishing or playing with my daughter. Don I am not going to make any promises but I am going to try and sign on a little more. There is just so much to do outside and away from the computer.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Honey Do List??







?? I must be the luckiest man in the world.....


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome Mick!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good to hear from you Mick, summer hmmmm........pissing with rain all the time over here!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

So you're hogging all the rain! I don't suppose you want to share some of that do ya?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We had a steady rain for about 4 hours today so far. Hopefully it reaches you too Mick.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

We are getting it now, thank god! The food plot was looking pretty sad.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

We have been getting rain everyday now for like 4 days grass is finally starting to respond ie MOWING.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> So you're hogging all the rain! I don't suppose you want to share some of that do ya?


Yes buddy you can have the lot!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We've had it for the last 6 weeks and enough is enough. Its really not helping our wildlife, butterflies and moths especially.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll take it...61% of the US is in a drought. Grain prices are gonna soar.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not only grain prices, YD, but all food items. The cows won't eat when it's hot, the chickens lay small eggs, and the hay won't grow. So, when the cows do get their appetite, it will cost more to feed them. We already lost our fruit crops, too. It's a good thing food and gasoline aren't counted in the government's inflation index; that way, they can tell us everything's fine.

And, Mick, the yote season is on now! And, crow season is less than two weeks away.

Welcome back!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

If anybody ends up with too much rain they can surely send some my way!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If only I could send it over!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

glenway said:


> Not only grain prices, YD, but all food items. The cows won't eat when it's hot, the chickens lay small eggs, and the hay won't grow. So, when the cows do get their appetite, it will cost more to feed them. We already lost our fruit crops, too. It's a good thing food and gasoline aren't counted in the government's inflation index; that way, they can tell us everything's fine.
> 
> And, Mick, the yote season is on now! And, crow season is less than two weeks away.
> 
> Welcome back!


 Exactly Glen, people are panicking and paying top dollar for hay so the greedy people are coming out of the wood work. Winter will be the time to panic. Horse and cow markets are now going to bottom out. I've resisted planting hay on my farm as I've been managing for wildlife but I have to now because of this mess. I've got great suppliers but they can only produce so much. Michigan has already been kicked enough !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The hay farmers here will probably get their 3 cuts again this year, so much of it, wish we could send some your way!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Not only grain prices, YD, but all food items. The cows won't eat when it's hot, the chickens lay small eggs, and the hay won't grow. So, when the cows do get their appetite, it will cost more to feed them. We already lost our fruit crops, too. It's a good thing food and gasoline aren't counted in the government's inflation index; that way, they can tell us everything's fine.
> 
> And, Mick, the yote season is on now! And, crow season is less than two weeks away.
> 
> Welcome back!


Oh I know it, the grain shortage will likely effect milk and dairy first then run to meats and grain products. Most foods have some type of grain in them in some way shape or form.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep !! And the bun too !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

hassell said:


> The hay farmers here will probably get their 3 cuts again this year, so much of it, wish we could send some your way!!!!


 Thanks Rick ! Yes SG even Mcd's is gonna raise their prices on beef like substance. LOL Everyone in the country will pay in one shape or form sadly.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> You mean like....... Mc Donald's burgers?lol


 Whatever I shoot has some grains in them too!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Whatever I shoot has some grains in them too!!


 The former post was the parent remark I was referring to.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

wow, all that from just asking for a little rain!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, huh?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its morphing at its best!!lol


----------

